# Killing a Hive Tyrant with Space Wolves



## Deathpsyker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been playing space wolves for about a month and a half now, and I have yet to play 5th edition tyranids. However, I have a game against a 1000pt 5th edition nid player next week, and one thing that concerns me is how to deal with a Hive Tyrant. From what I've seen, he does a 2 Hive Guard + Hive Tyrant + Warrior Prime group. I'm a bit baffled over how to take this down, between the Tyrant's Toughness of 6, the 2+ save from the shell, and the regenerating wounds. Add that feel no pain power from the Tervigon on top of that, and it looks like it would take forever to kill. I know I could jaws it, but he absolutely refuses to play my army if I have rune priests with Jaws in it. If it helps, here is my list below: 

Rune Priest-living lightning and murderous hurricane 

3 Grey Hunter Squads: 

Wolf Guard with Combi Melta and Powerfist 
8 Grey Hunters, Powerfist, Meltagun, Wolf Standard and Mark of Wulfen 
Rhino APC transport 

Long Fangs Pack: 
1 sergeant, 5 Long Fangs with Missile Launchers



I also have some heavy flamer/multi melta landspeeders and a few twin linked razorbacks that I might end up using in exchange for downgrading the grey hunter packs.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say Long Fangs, but the 2+ save on the Tyrant hurts.
However, they would still be very effective against Tervigons.
I would try to exploit the "Deathstar's" primary weakness... mobility.

Try to take things that are mobile.
I would consider Razorback and JotWW spam.
Kill the Tervigons first, and just keep your distance from the Deathstar unit. Deal with that last of all.
Use your Rune Preists to stop Paroxysm etc.

You could go with 4 Rune Priests with JotWW, 3 squads of Long Fangs with 5 ML in each, but then it only leaves you with 180 points for troops if its a 1000 point game, and it might not be enough mobility.

He wont be able to run too much stuff in 1000 points. Sounds like he might run a Tyrant with upgrades, 2 Tyrant guard, Tyranid Prime with upgrades, 2 Hive Guard, Tervigon with Upgrades, and Termagants to make the Tervigon troops. Thats pretty much it though, he wont have anything else in the army.

JotWW/ML on the Tervigon, get rid of that. That will kill most of his gaunts too, the ones that survive can be killed by spraying bolter fire. ML/MG against the Hive Guard to insta-kill them. Then just use mobility against the Deathstar and you will get the victory.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I would say Long Fangs, but the 2+ save on the Tyrant hurts.
> However, they would still be very effective against Tervigons.
> I would try to exploit the "Deathstar's" primary weakness... mobility.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I would look at that list and walk away.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> Honestly, I would look at that list and walk away.


The Deathstar list?
Its not as tough as it sounds. All you need is mobility and its screwed.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

No, the Space Wolves list with 4 rune priests with 4 JOTWW and 15 missile launchers. That is the list I would walk away from.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> No, the Space Wolves list with 4 rune priests with 4 JOTWW and 15 missile launchers. That is the list I would walk away from.


Too much cheese for 1000 points???

There is a reason my name is KingOfCheese.:laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Deathpsyker said:


> how to deal with a Hive Tyrant. From what I've seen, he does a 2 Hive Guard + Hive Tyrant + Warrior Prime group....I'm a bit baffled over how to take this down, between the Tyrant's Toughness of 6, the 2+ save from the shell, and the regenerating wounds. Add that feel no pain power from the Tervigon on top of that, and it looks like it would take forever to kill. I know I could jaws it, but he absolutely refuses to play my army if I have rune priests with Jaws in it.





KingOfCheese said:


> You could go with 4 Rune Priests with JotWW, 3 squads of Long Fangs with 5 ML in each, but then it only leaves you with 180 points for troops if its a 1000 point game, and it might not be enough mobility.


Soo
Id do like KingOfCheese says, roughly at least. If a player is hell bent on playing a huge Deathstar unit and then whining and saying "you can not play stuff thats actually good against it" then Id fill my army with those things. 
Then confront him and tell him that either we both play retarded lists like those or we play decent lists both of us.

Refusing to play against an army that might be good against yours is silly, nothing short of it:nono:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Ultimately there's no point playing the game with 4 Jaws though. You win, play it again? you win again. 

It's more interesting coming up with a way of beating it without the 3+ instant kill power. 

I would think Plasma guns are your friend, Long fangs with Lascannons, troops packing plasma guns. Take down the Tervigon first as it's producing screening troops and providing feels no pain. The Deathstar will have trouble catching your guys whilst you whittle it down. 

Aramoro


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Soo
> Id do like KingOfCheese says, roughly at least. If a player is hell bent on playing a huge Deathstar unit and then whining and saying "you can not play stuff thats actually good against it" then Id fill my army with those things.
> Then confront him and tell him that either we both play retarded lists like those or we play decent lists both of us.
> 
> Refusing to play against an army that might be good against yours is silly, nothing short of it:nono:


I wasn't commenting on the deathstar unit. Even without a JORWW, it is a fairly easy to ignore unit. What it is? 500-600pts? It does not leave a lot of room to get other things. Mech up. Get long distance weapons. Stay mobile. Then, at least you have the satisfaction of winning and knowing you weren't a dick about it.



Aramoro said:


> Ultimately there's no point playing the game with 4 Jaws though. You win, play it again? you win again.
> 
> It's more interesting coming up with a way of beating it without the 3+ instant kill power.
> 
> ...


Second this. I live in Asia, and power gaming is often what happens, but honestly, it ain't much fun to play against or to play. If A, you get pissed. If B, you feel dirty.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> No, the Space Wolves list with 4 rune priests with 4 JOTWW and 15 missile launchers. That is the list I would walk away from.


Wouldnt said list be illegal? sure, 15 launchers is do able, but 4 rune priests with JOTWW? in the Space wolves codex it states that you may have 4 hqs but the HQ's must all be different and clearly state that they can not have the same wargear or powers or identical to the other hq's they choose? so 4 rune priests with JOTWW would not work, cause thats againts rules? i'm not entirely sure about the exact wording cause i dont have the space wolves codex on me at the moment, but i did read it and have a gist on how they went about giving SW 4 hq's.

plz correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

you can have one power repeated, just not the combination of 2. so you can have 4 priests with JOTWW and a different second power each. As far as wargear, you can give one of them melta bombs, one of them a chooser, and a Talisman to the third and you'd have your 4 different HQs


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

lokis222 said:


> Then, at least you have the satisfaction of winning and knowing you weren't a dick about it...


I totally see your point, but I think you missed mine:

My point is that I do not play players that tell me what I can use and not, without giving me the chance to do the same against them.

If someone presented me with that situation Id go hell bent on using only the units he disallowed me to play, just for the hell of it


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> I totally see your point, but I think you missed mine:
> 
> My point is that I do not play players that tell me what I can use and not, without giving me the chance to do the same against them.
> 
> If someone presented me with that situation Id go hell bent on using only the units he disallowed me to play, just for the hell of it


Yeah, I see that. I would see any disallowences as a two way street. A, I can't do this so, you can't do that. Though honestly, it is a game with rules, irritation aside with some lists, I would not tell others what to play. That is stupid. However, in a case where I run into a super powerlist, I won't say anything, I just tell the guy I am busy and find someone else to play. A four rune priests with four JOTWW would be that sort of situation. A deathstar wouldn't. I am not a competition player. I play for fun and fluff. I can see counters to the deathstar, but with the armies I play, I would be destroyed by the former.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Wouldnt said list be illegal? sure, 15 launchers is do able, but 4 rune priests with JOTWW? in the Space wolves codex it states that you may have 4 hqs but the HQ's must all be different and clearly state that they can not have the same wargear or powers or identical to the other hq's they choose? so 4 rune priests with JOTWW would not work, cause thats againts rules? i'm not entirely sure about the exact wording cause i dont have the space wolves codex on me at the moment, but i did read it and have a gist on how they went about giving SW 4 hq's.
> 
> plz correct me if i'm wrong.


As long as the Priests don't all choose the same _two_ psychic powers then it's fine.

Since the guy isn't man enough to play against you when you take Jaws of the World Wolf, just throw something like Ragnar Blackmane at his other units. Ignore the big, slow unit of walking death - it's his fault for trying to Deathstar his way to victory. Take small Grey Hunter units in transports and pick off the other units in his army. Take units that are both mobile and good at shooting like Land Speeders, Razorbacks and even Predators. Also, if you're dead set on trying to tackle his Tyrant unit, shooting it with a Vindicator can soften it up pretty well since a direct hit will in all likelihood wound everyone in the unit (which would cause Instant Death to his Tyranid Prime).


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't this it's a case of manning up to play against Jaws. He's got a list out of the dudes he has and we can all accept that if you take 4 Jaws you will definitely win. There's no real point playing that game. Each Jaws will have a 66% chance of removing his Tervigon or Hive Guard from the game, The Prime goes a third of the time along with the Tyrant Guard, Tyrant only getting removed 1 in 6 times. 

So until he buys more dude and gets a different list you can decide to ether crush him with Jaws or you know, play a game. It's just a game after all. 

Aramoro


----------

